# Link Errors



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2009)

Trying to figure out the new navigation, and I'm getting link error messages.

From the index page, Site Navigation panel (upper left), clicking *Aircraft Database* returns these results:


> *Warning:* require(/home/httpd/vhosts/ww2aircraft.net/httpdocs/airdata.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in *[path]/includes/vba_cmps_include_bottom.php* on line *271*
> 
> *Fatal error:* require() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/httpd/vhosts/ww2aircraft.net/httpdocs/airdata.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in */home/ww2air/public_html/forum/includes/vba_cmps_include_bottom.php* on line *271*


Got a similiar message by clicking on the *Links* link.

BTW, where the heck is the Photo Gallery?


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

The site application and its layout are still re-building at the moment . So it can take Horse some time to set all correctly.We have to be patient.


----------

